# Khai trương công ty thùng rác công cộng giá rẻ bất ngờ lh 0911.041.000



## vuthithinh (23/2/21)

Cùng với tốc độ phát triển kinh tế nhanh chóng của đất nước ta hiện nay, việc thu gom, vận chuyển và xử lý rác thải sinh hoạt luôn là vấn đề nóng trong công tác bảo vệ môi trường của các tỉnh trên khắp cả nước. Điều này đòi hỏi các cơ quan chức năng tích cực vào cuộc hơn nữa, thực hiện quyết liệt hơn nữa, đồng bộ các giải pháp để xử lý triệt để nguồn rác thải tránh tồn đọng, ùn ứ trong cộng đồng dân cư.
Trước hết cần áp dụng quy trình xử lý rác thải gồm các bước cơ bản như sau: phân loại các chất thải rắn và các chất thải khác, tiến hành thu gom tận nơi, vận chuyển chất thải đến điểm tập trung để rửa sạch hoặc ép cục, xử lý chất thải và tái chế rác thải sinh hoạt.
Quy trình cơ bản trên quan trọng nhất ở khâu phân loại các chất thải rắn và chất thải khác, nó giúp cho các giai đoạn sau được thuận lợi và thực hiện nhanh chóng và đạt hiệu quả. Vậy các cơ quan quản lý cần đáp ứng nhu cầu phân loại rác thải cho người dân là cần phải trang bị đầy đủ thùng rác công cộng, thùng rác cần được phân biệt rõ ràng giúp người dân phân loại rác không nhầm lẫn.
Một số loại thùng rác công cộng có màu sắc đa dạng giúp thuận lợi cho việc phân loại rác thải



1. Mẫu thùng rác 120lit - thùng rác giá rẻ - thùng rác công cộng
- Kích thước: 490x550x930mm
- Chất liệu: nhựa HDPE
- Màu sắc: xanh lá, cam, vàng
2. Mẫu thùng rác 240lit - thùng rác nhựa - thùng rác môi trường
- Kích thước: 600x740x1015mm
- Chất liệu: nhựa HDPE
- Màu sắc: xanh lá, cam, vàng
3. Mẫu thùng rác 660lit - thùng rác giá sỉ - thùng rác sỉ lẻ
- Kích thước: 1360x1060x1370mm
- Chất liệu: nhựa HDPE
- Màu sắc: xanh lá, cam, vàng
4. Mẫu thùng rác 60lit - thùng rác gia đình
- Kích thước: 510x440x640mmm
- Chất liệu: nhựa HDPE
- Màu sắc: xanh, vàng, cam
*HỆ THỐNG PP THIẾT BỊ CN HÀNG ĐẦU TẠI VIỆT NAM:*
*1. CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN
Tại HCM: 154/1, QL1A, Tân Thới Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
2. CN CÔNG TY TNHH CÔNG NGHIỆP SÀI GÒN
Tại Miền Tây: Tổ 6, ấp Phú Thành, Tân Phú, Tam Bình, Vĩnh Long.
Mail: vuthithinh25697@gmail.com
ĐT: 0911.041.000*


----------

